# betta breeding for newbies



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i have owned a pair of bettas for a while now. two males in a divided 5.5 with a snail. anyway, i have because addicted to betta. they are so beautiful! every time i go to a pet store i have to have someone to come with me so i dont get another betta. i have thought about breeding some plakats or wild types in the past but i have never decided on it. well now i am seriously thinking of getting a pair on aquabid to start breeding.

just like with any animal there are lots of bull crap websites out there that will misinform you. does anyone know a website i can trust to learn the basics of breeding bettas?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

hi an hour ago was quite a surprise indeed.
a couple weeks back I put a pair of bettas outside in a walmart tub I use mainly for propagating plants.
the pair usually had been separated or in community tanks.
for whatever reasons they found the walmart tub favorable as I had noticed a bubble nest. today as I went to root some sword plantlets I noticed tiny fry.

for garnering information about breeding bettas you'll have to research every page you google. combine the collective knowledge.
you may consider copy/paste the blocks of text you find and printing them. take the whole bunch of it away from the compare. hilite and scribble notes.
soon you have a fair idea of what it's all trying to tell you.

consider this statement: we do not breed fish - we make conditions favorable for breeding.

for accquiring stock try a breeder on U.S. soil rather than imports.
here is a fellow not far from me in West Palm. I bought some corycats from him and they were packed with care.
http://www.betterbettas.com/


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i was planning on getting imports from thiland. because the kind of betta i want to breed i have only saw them up for auction on aquabid, all in thiland


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

hey there was just a feedback on aquabid about a betta seller. look in the feedback forum over there.

anyway an update here:
a few minutes ago I went out and looked real close but didn't see the fry. they may however could have moved away from the bubblenest and are foraging for food. each day I feed the two big bettas and also add a pinch of betterNbrine.
my thinking though with this haphazard setup there is enough natural food to sustain the fry.
sure hope a racoon or something or a neighborhood cat doesn't take an interest in my little project.
I have seen scrub jays though out there taking a birdbath.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Good websites for *information* - http://www.bettysplendens.com & http://www.bettatalk.com. Check the bettysplendens forum for feedback on AB sellers.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Victoria (bettysplendens)is excellent. Faith (Bettatalk) has great stock (she actually holds other IBC members bettas for sale also). The prices are a bit high for my taste. I dont think Jim Sonnier is breeding again due to the hurricanes that hit a bit ago  . Victoria is located in Ohio and Faith is in California. Cant go wrong with either. Both outstanding IBC members.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I personally wouldnt recommend Faith. I've not bought from her but I have had some of her "grandkids" from people that have. I've heard numerous complaints about her quality, bettas not coming close to what they were sold as & shipping fish sick with directions on how to care for them while they are sick. And she is very high priced IMO. I would urge you to check the bettysplendens buyer/seller forum on any breeder before you purchase.

That said, her site has some really great information on it and is probably responsible for hooking a LOT of people on bettas.


----------

